# Returning Fry to Community Tank



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

When can I return my guppy fry back with their parents? They're almost 1.5cm right now and they're beginning to get colour, the were born in the beginning of July I think.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I would assume once the fry is bigger than the adults mouth... but thats just me.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I would assume once the fry is bigger than the adults mouth... but thats just me.


I was thinking that too but when they were born, some of my shrimp which my guppies didn't go for were about the same size.


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I usually release my guppy fry into the main tank when they are 1-1.5 month old. Right now though, I have between 15 and 20 newborn fry swimming happily among adults. Maybe my fish just not hungry


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Peta2 said:


> I usually release my guppy fry into the main tank when they are 1-1.5 month old. Right now though, I have between 15 and 20 newborn fry swimming happily among adults. Maybe my fish just not hungry


I read somewhere online 3 months, but that sounds ridiculously long for me. I guess I'll release them back in with their parents when they reach about 1.75cm.

After googling for a growth chart, I came upon a silly yahoo answers answer;

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070409193647AA82QQd



> The water should be kept around mid 70's to 80 and LOTS of light! Average fish needs 10 hours per day to keep producing Vitamin D. Guppy fry need about 15 hours. Anything less than 12 will cause spine deformities. Water changes are also very important because of the amount of feedings.


Regular lights don't provide UVB which is used to create vitamin D3.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I suggest you to release two of small fishes into a main tank first. If they will be fine for several days, you can move all of them.


----------

